# clickling sound



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

*clicking sound*

I'm hearing a (valve?) clicking sound coming from the engine of my 87 QW. It happens only when the engine is cold. After I drive a couple of miles it goes away. Should I be concerned? Way to fix?


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

I bet it's the secondary vacuum pump pushrod against the cam. Or it can be a stuck lifter. Get some BG MOA and add that to the oil.


----------



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (eurowner)*

I've tried fuel additives. Haven't tried adding anything to the oil yet. I'll give it a shot. thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Fuel additives are not going to help the engine oil


----------



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (eurowner)*

Added a can of BG MOA and it worked!







Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

